# Scotland



## Mollymo (Nov 10, 2008)

Thinking of heading up to Edinburgh for new year celebrations do you think I will have trouble finding somewhere to wild park overnight. Or are there any campsites within walking distance of city centre.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

CC Site 0131 312 6874 almost certain to be full but worth a call in case of late cancellations

otherwise Google it and spend a few minutes trawling through results - you never know!

at this stage the chances of a pitch will be fairly slim but good luck anyway and Happy Hogmanay


----------



## Mollymo (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for reply will ring them asap.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We keep trying too but no success. There is wild camping up and down the road from the site and we'll end up there if all else fails.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

You're a brave man clod - I wouldn't fancy leaving my van unattended in that area at night.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Glengyle said:


> You're a brave man clod - I wouldn't fancy leaving my van unattended in that area at night.


i was kinda banking on the reprobates being otherwise engaged


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi we have just returned from CC site in Edinburgh, I was told by the wardens that the site is full booked, they do have a large late night arrivals area and some parking bays, I noticed a few places near the site down near the sea where you could stay the night at a push, also noticed a sign at the CC site about transport into the city £10.00 return, for the new year, I think alot of the events are ticket only too, but Im sure you could find somewhere to see the new year in. good luck.

Regards Tom


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose there's a pretty good chance they will be at that time.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Glengyle said:


> Yeah, I suppose there's a pretty good chance they will be at that time.


you got me worried though. it is a dodgy area


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

If you do have to pitch along the dead end dual carrageway road I don't think you will have any issues with the authorities. Their is however a very old sign which states No Overnight Parking. 

The CC Site looked extremely busy when I passed at 4pm today with a line of 5 vans waiting to go in. 

The tickets for the street party are now sold out. 

At the furthest away end of the carrageway you may find a lot of single men in their cars as it's a very popular gay cruising area! 

Stewart


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just been for a meal down in the new Leith Docklands area. Their are 5 motorhomes wild camping on the overspill carpark for the Ocean Terminal Shopping Mall. Never thought of this before, but a great place to spend a few nights. No height barriers and a great bus service into Edinburgh in about 12 minutes.

So if anyone is looking for a wild spot to camp next year you know where it is...just follow the signs to HMY Brittania.

Stewart


----------

